# Science Fair Ideas Involving Horses!!



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I once did a project detailing the changes in the legs and feet/hooves during the evolutionary journey of the horse into what we know today.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Do you want to actually do an experiment or present existing research?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

To help you narrow it down and pick something that you enjoy, I broke this down into a couple of categories with some specific areas under each. I am sure you can come up with some more, this is just to give you a start organizing your interests. 

Physiology – digestion process, temperature regulation, respiration, skeletal stresses, building muscle, the effects of starvation, the effects of over feeding, sensory abilities (eyes, ears, nose, skin)

Behavior – training, body language, herd behavior (wild), artificial herd behavior (domestic),  cognition

Anatomy – evolution, breed differences, process of growth,  joints, chewing process, effects of domestication on the evolution of the horse (hooves, bones, teeth, digestion etc), musculature, ligaments, tendons, respiratory system, digestive system


----------



## GirllovesHorse77 (Jan 6, 2015)

*I once did a project detailing the changes in the legs and feet/hooves during the evolutionary journey of the horse into what we know today.*


It's a good idea but at my school we need to do experiments and hypothesis and things like that


----------



## GirllovesHorse77 (Jan 6, 2015)

> Do you want to actually do an experiment or present existing research?


It has to be an experiment, which makes it a little harder.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

As a prelim question, do you have your own horse(s) to work with?


----------



## GirllovesHorse77 (Jan 6, 2015)

> As a prelim question, do you have your own horse(s) to work with?


Yes, I have two of my own and about 6 others I can use.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

If you have a number of horses to work with you can do tests on conformation to rideability. ie If a horse has a short back it may step under more, and then analyze photographs and footage of the horses moving. Also it may be fun to run a number of breeds through tests and determine which they are most intrinsically good at.


----------



## GirllovesHorse77 (Jan 6, 2015)

Lostastirrup - that's a really good idea. 

I might do something like that


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Do horses prefer x over y foods. 

This could be a fun, easy hypothesis to test. Offer each horse two buckets, one with say carrots, and a second with potato chips. 

That is quite basic, but it can easily be expanded on. Do horses prefer cold treats or hot treats, colored buckets, etc etc.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One of my riding students did her science project on worms in horses and how the various ones travel thro the horse. She found color pics to create her storyline. I think half the people in the auditorium were gagging when they saw it. She got excellent marks.


----------

